# IPad2 et IOS8 - pb mots de passe Safari



## Marmotte99 (4 Octobre 2014)

Bonjour,

Depuis la mise à jour IOS8, hormis des lenteurs indescriptibles avec lesquelles je pense il va falloir faire avec, à moins qu'une mise à jour arrive à nous corriger cela...

J'ai un autre problème bien handicapant :
Mon iPad ne reconnait plus mes champs pré-rempli, auparavant je tapais la 1ère lettre de mon adresse mail et il reconnaissait la suite, l'adresse et le mot de passe.

Pourtant dans les réglages, safari, tout est coché et les mots de passe y sont bien.

En espérant que parmi vous, quelqu'un pourra m'aider, je vous souhaite une bonne journée.


----------



## RubenF (7 Octobre 2014)

Soucis avec iOS 8, attend 8.1 ca devrait passer.. C'est une catastrophe cet OS.. Depuis sa sortie.. il y a tellement de soucis..


----------



## Marmotte99 (7 Octobre 2014)

Mon iPad ressemble dorénavant à une vieille tablette qui a du mal à réagir, qui ne reconnaît plus les mdp ... Pffff


----------



## RubenF (7 Octobre 2014)

J'avais l'iPad 2 aussi et je l'avais passé sur iOS 7 je pensais déjà avoir fait la pire erreur de ma vie à ce niveau là.. je l'ai pas mis à jour et en voyant ton retour.. je ne pense pas que je vais le faire.. Mais pour tes mots de passe je te promet que je vais quand meme me pencher sur la question et si je trouve une réponse je te la communique par MP ou ici au plus vite.  


Conseil qui peut te paraitre draconien mais essaie de restaurer ta tablette en nouvel iPad, il ira beaucoup plus vite et même peut être que tes mots de passes peuvent revenir


----------



## Marmotte99 (7 Octobre 2014)

Merci RubenF.
Mais comment faut-il procéder pour la restaurer en nouvel iPad ?


----------



## RubenF (7 Octobre 2014)

Une fois la restauration de ton iPad terminée quand tu le configures, il te demande de le configurer en tant que nouvel iPad. tu choisis cette option 

Je t'en prie.


----------



## Marmotte99 (7 Octobre 2014)

Mais, ... question peut-être de novice, comment faut-il faire pour le restaurer ?


----------



## RubenF (7 Octobre 2014)

Aucunes questions sont novices.. chacun ses connaissances. 

Branche ton iPad à iTunes et clique sur le bouton restaurer, il va télécharger l'iOS nécéssaire et ensuite l'installer


----------



## Marmotte99 (7 Octobre 2014)

merci

En attendant j'ai trouvé une solution en passant par :
Réglages
Général
Et tout en bas, réinitialiser.
Par contre il ne m'a pas proposé "comme nouvel iPad" ...

Il me semble que cet iPad a repris de la vigueur, c'est déjà ça !
1er point positif.

Par contre pour l'instant il ne reconnaît toujours pas les mdp.


----------



## RubenF (7 Octobre 2014)

C'est une forme de restauration rapide, c'est le mettre en tant que nouvel iPad il n'y a plus rien dessus.. la restauration lui fera le plus grand bien donc !


----------



## Marmotte99 (7 Octobre 2014)

Je vois qu'il a retrouvé une nouvelle jeunesse, c'est super !
Merci encore
Bon appétit


----------



## RubenF (7 Octobre 2014)

Je t'en prie, 


Merci une bonne Tomate Mozza m'attend !


----------



## nica (1 Décembre 2014)

Marmotte99 a dit:


> Mon iPad ressemble dorénavant à une vieille tablette qui a du mal à réagir, qui ne reconnaît plus les mdp ... Pffff



Modifie simplement l'URL "http://" en "https://" et le mot de passe sera pré rempli lors de ta prochaine visite ...


----------

